# Which gender (and or age group) do you get biggest reaction out of?



## 3LEVAS3 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hey,

Just been cubing a lot lately in public because that's really the only time I can... And I was just wondering, how many of you guys have more girls than guys be more impressed? Or are guys more impressed for you? I guess it really depends on your gender but... Yeah.  oh, and it guess I depends on your age and where you cube but seriously, who's reaction seems more... Impressed? 

L


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Interesting question, I don't really enjoy solving in public so I usually get pestered to do it in front of my friends. This means I'm usually solving around my age group (14/15 year old guys). So, I guess I get the most reaction out of them?


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 27, 2014)

I've never gotten a reaction before... Everyone acts like they've seen it before.


----------



## PixelWizard (Sep 27, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> I've never gotten a reaction before... Everyone acts like they've seen it before.



That's hard mate, I'm feeling with you.

I think you get the biggest reactions of adults (especially older ones). I once solved it in front of some family members and they really stand up and clapped and stuff...

But I don't enjoy to solve it public. My hands beginn to shake because of stress everytime and then I rellay fail :/


----------



## TDM (Sep 27, 2014)

Usually more guys than girls, but our school does only have 6 or 7 girls... also the only stranger to have approached me and asked about it was a girl. So maybe girls react more, but there just aren't as many of them for me to notice them much.

(also am I the only one who, when I see people are watching me, starts doing Roux solves?)


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 27, 2014)

TDM said:


> (also am I the only one who, when I see people are watching me, starts doing Roux solves?)


Ahaha. I'd do that if I didn't suck at Roux. I occasionally do 2 look PLL just so I can do something with M slices, though.


----------



## Petro Leum (Sep 27, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Ahaha. I'd do that if I didn't suck at Roux. I occasionally do 2 look PLL just so I can do something with M slices, though.



usually only people 35+ tend to talk to me, women more than men.

children have the most "jawdrops" and biggest eyes.

rarely people my age even notice. lol

(im cubing alot on public trains, so i get a pretty good representation of the population)


----------



## Randomno (Sep 27, 2014)

I only really cube in public at school. It's a boys school, so every student there is Male under 20....


----------



## vd (Sep 27, 2014)

I have very little experience with cubing in public, but usually only men were interested, especially older ones (the ones that lived in 80s when Rubiks cube was so popular).


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 27, 2014)

In public and at school girls react a lot more than guys in terms of actually getting excited and asking me questions. Guys sorta mutter "oh my god" but when I look in their direction they turn away really quickly and pretend nothing happened. It's a bit funny.



TDM said:


> (also am I the only one who, when I see people are watching me, starts doing Roux solves?)



Nope


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 27, 2014)

non-binary


----------



## rowan (Sep 27, 2014)

Maybe this is because I'm not male, but most of my reactions come from men who are my age or older (so 20+) and they are almost never positive. Sometimes I get reactions from young kids that are positive, but it doesn't really matter the gender there. I've gotten some older guys, who come up to me like, "Oh yeah I can do that probably faster, too," and then take the cube and do LBL. I've always found that pretty amusing! In general men approach me who say they can or used to be able to do it and are like scoffing at me?

My boyfriend and I always notice that people are more positive towards him than me. It's a little insulting, but on the positive side I'm not the one spending the next 30 minute bus ride/dinner/whatever carrying on conversation with a stranger about how I can do "all that math so fast." *shrug*


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 27, 2014)

I've had women talking to me but guys never do. Maybe guys feel intimidated by women who solve Rubik's cubes?


----------



## Ross The Boss (Sep 27, 2014)

rowan said:


> In general men approach me who say they can or used to be able to do it and are like scoffing at me?
> 
> My boyfriend and I always notice that people are more positive towards him than me. It's a little insulting,



Unjustified male envy of -or spite toward- talented women seems to be rather common. Us men (to grossly generalize) see able women as an opponent of sorts. I was guilty of it myself before I became aware to social issues and whatnot. I think this might stem from societies struggle to fully break free from the past's norm of male-chauvinism. The fact that children react positively to your skills could somewhat reenforce this hypothesis. Whether not this is accurate, its nice know that each new generation is more gender neutral than the last... at least, as far as competence is concerned. You may not have thought of this before, but by being a speed solver, you are advancing social perceptions of women. You should be proud of that


----------



## Mitchdacuber (Sep 28, 2014)

I get the least reaction out of elders. They say ''they still make those things''


----------



## ottozing (Sep 28, 2014)

Teenage girls by far. Guys are usually fairly impressed, but they don't freak out the same way girls do


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 28, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Teenage girls by far. Guys are usually fairly impressed, but they don't freak out the same way girls do



"jay? yeah he slays"


----------



## CriticalCubing (Sep 28, 2014)

I solve a lot at school and mostly I dont get a reaction nowdays.
Earlier, Girls used to freak out that a cube can be solves in 20 seconds when the girls cannot even sole a side.
Boys on the other hand would be like you are cheating and stuff. And mostly boys say that I can solve a single side.




5BLD said:


> In public and at school girls react a lot more than guys in terms of actually getting excited and asking me questions. Guys sorta mutter "oh my god" but when I look in their direction they turn away really quickly and pretend nothing happened. It's a bit funny.
> 
> 
> 
> *Nope *



Gotta learn Roux now


----------



## brian724080 (Sep 28, 2014)

If an adult has a child that is <5 years old, then I would say male. In all other cases, teenage girls. I know a girl that can solve a side on a 7x7 intuitively, which is pretty impressive for a non-cuber.


----------



## Genesis (Sep 28, 2014)

Kind of evenly spread out, I would say


----------



## Renslay (Oct 1, 2014)

TDM said:


> (also am I the only one who, when I see people are watching me, starts doing Roux solves?)





5BLD said:


> Nope



Me too.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Oct 1, 2014)

Boys <13


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Since I only actually bring big cubes out of my house...

(also am I the only one who, when I see people are watching me, starts doing Yau5 solves?)


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 1, 2014)

I get the most positive reaction from ages 8-12, from both genders equally. When cubing for adults I would say that I get positive reactions roughly equally from both genders. However, when I do get negative reactions from adults its generally from women more often than from men. I have learned that if I meet a woman for the first time where cubing is the first impression she has of me, then more often than not that woman will generally not enjoy my company from that time forward. My wife thinks cubing is awesome, but it also wasn't her first impression of me since we met playing board games


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Oct 1, 2014)

Very interesting question!

When I used to cube at lunch my senior year in high school and throughout my college years, if anyone had interest in the cube, then I would get a positive reaction from them at some point. If was is a lot on their minds, they were stressed, etc., then I would tend to only get glances. After exams or at the beginning of a term, before a break, etc., some of them would simply observe their surroundings more and notice.

However, I have gotten the most positive reactions from people of all ages: what they all have in common is that they have had an interest in the cube, are currently not too stressed with life at the moment in time, and are unaware that it's possible to solve the cube.

I found that if I solved it quickly (well, for me), less people in a crowd would notice unless I was directly in front of them. Acting like I'm struggling to solve the cube while I was solving the cube always worked like a charm.

In short, it only depends on the person, their current mood (including current stress), their interest in the cube, their level of awareness of the possibility of being able to solve it, and its difficulty.

EDIT:
Both genders reacted equally.


----------



## Fawn (Oct 1, 2014)

I pretty much only do public solves on my college campus when I'm with friends. It's just more comfortable that way. So the age range is generally early 20's. I occasionally volunteer to help out with the special needs group at my old high school. It's usually the younger students that are more intrigued by it. I've taught a few people how to solve 3x3. I made a friend in there with Asperger's Syndrome and he picked it up ridiculously quickly. He wants to get into speedsolving, and I encourage that, but he's been pretty busy with other things.

Once people find out about it, they think it's cool, but they don't bug me about it. Of course there are the typical questions and statements every cuber gets ("Is there a pattern?""Do you have to be good at math?""I just take the stickers off."). All of my best friends are able to solve it. In fact, when I finally learned, they joked about me being ridiculously slow.

As for genders, it's pretty even when it comes to reactions. It's usually girls that actually start asking me about it.


----------



## Logiqx (Oct 1, 2014)

I've had equally positive reactions from all four categories at various times and all at once in the case of one family standing next to me outside an airport. Their young kids were transfixed by my solves which prompted the mum to say how "amazing" it was (first time she'd seen it done in real life) and the dad was saying how he'd almost bought one for the kids earlier that week. I encouraged him to buy one during our short chat!

Just five minutes earlier (or later... I don't recall) some jerk siddled up to me and asked me to do it in 10 seconds. He'd seen some guy do it in 5 seconds on TV so I guess he thought it must be easy to do it in 10 seconds. I just said that I'm not that fast and the guy on TV must be good. Fortunately he lost interest, wandered off and I continued practicing.

So I'd say equally postive reactions from all ages and genders (colleagues, friends, family and strangers) but my worst reaction was from an older male.


----------



## TheBrutux168 (Oct 3, 2014)

Mainly children under 13. I went on band camp where we had to play with other schools. A hoard of children were around me when I was doing solves.


----------

